# Cleaning tools



## pixiedust72 (Apr 24, 2020)

What tools do you use to clean your coop and run? We are about to put our chicks outside and I need to make sure I have the proper maintenance tools. Thank you!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's really going to depend on how big the floor space is. My coops were large so I used a corn shovel to scoop shavings. And a broom to sweep. And something to dust the cobwebs down. I also had a wood floor, that's why the shovel worked best for me. 

Eventually you'll find what works for you. I think all of us have a different way of doing things but if it gets the job we set out to do then it's enough. 

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## pixiedust72 (Apr 24, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's really going to depend on how big the floor space is. My coops were large so I used a corn shovel to scoop shavings. And a broom to sweep. And something to dust the cobwebs down. I also had a wood floor, that's why the shovel worked best for me.
> 
> Eventually you'll find what works for you. I think all of us have a different way of doing things but if it gets the job we set out to do then it's enough.
> 
> And welcome to the forum.


Thank you!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I use a cat litter scoop for the nest boxes since we have ledges on them to keep the nest material in it (my birds LOVE to empty the nest and lay their eggs on the flat hard floor...goofy birds). Cat litter scoop works very well for corners etc too.
Otherwise, any shovel or rake or hoe that works for you, works for them


----------

